# Goose bustin at it's best



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Went a little South under cold grey sky... oh and did I say cold?
Not as cold as Clear lake in December but pretty cold. Set out in a field, only about my third time in a looong time of hunting where I set up in a field, were set up and sitting by about 5:30am......... we heard a mess of honking geese somewhere close but didnt see anything, about 8:30 we had a flock of 50 or so circle a few times but were to high so we sat, about 10 min later a flock of 100 or so came flying over a treeline only about 50 feet off the ground, I dropped 1  and my brother dropped 2....... I think my gun must be a little bent or something, went out to grab the birds and as I was heading back a small group of 6 came from same place as last flock, I dropped to my knee thinking I was stupid to have headed out so fast for the birds, but the 6 acted like they didnt even see me, they turned a little and headed directly for the spread, when they had just flew over me I turned and dropped the last of group, my brother got his also. So we picked up and by 10 o' clock were in a cafe ordering breakfast...... A Very good first day out for this year.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

You do realize that the goose season is closed until Sat. right?

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> You do realize that the goose season is closed until Sat. right?
> 
> Later,
> Kev


+1 it only open in the northern area up by brbr.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

It might be a good idea to read pages 28 - 31 of the waterfowl guidebook. You don't want to hunt geese south of Box Elder county (refer to proc for exact details) After Sat., you are good.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2009-10_waterfowl/2009-10_waterfowl.pdf


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> You do realize that the goose season is closed until Sat. right?
> 
> Later,
> Kev


DOH!! :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... erfowl.pdf
Page 28 All areas except the Northern Goose Zone are closed to dark geese hunting until the 31st. OOPS! :roll:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I know that you can use goose decoys during the split, but it would take both hands to count fingers of how many people I've seen that I'm pretty sure they to are out pounding geese when it's closed.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Son, ( i only say son because my dad always called me when me "son" when i was being irresponsible and more than likely you are older than me) you have a lot to learn!! You gotta look at the proclamation!! I mean you could probably get busted for poaching!! It's no different than shooting a deer or elk the night before the hunt opens. Get ahold of a DWR officer, put your tail between your legs, and be a good boy and tell the man you did!  .....wow.....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Gentlemen one and all.... I appreciate the info from the proc, but have no fear, nothing was done illegal. I might slack on some things at times but rules and regs are not one of them..... I said " a little south" I didnt say of where, my brother is doing some work up by Bear lake right now soooo I never said a little south of where. Dont want 100 more guys sittin in the same fields as us. But I really do appreciate everyone trying to pass on the word and make sure I was on the up and up. In hind sight I should have been a little more forthcoming about area we were in. Just dont want to have everyone jumping my case about hot spotting :wink: when I mentioned it wasnt as cold as clear lake in December, I didnt mean to imply we were hunting down there. My thanks gentlemen


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the up date.


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe next time you won't be so fast to get on here and brag! Sure wish a CO would have seen [email protected]!
Travis


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

cnegeese801 said:


> Maybe next time you won't be so fast to get on here and brag! Sure wish a CO would have seen [email protected]!
> Travis


I dont get it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> cnegeese801 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe next time you won't be so fast to get on here and brag! Sure wish a CO would have seen [email protected]!
> ...


I do. He's late to the party!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry dont mean to be dense but huh ?

I had hoped that I explained the situation :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is what happens when you read the first 4-5 entries in a thread and then jump in with a comment, not having seen the full story.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I know. I was stating the obvious.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice save Guner. That little Clear Lake thing is what did it. Congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I figured the Clear Lake reference was a fake out. He said he went a little south, but not where he started from. Sounds like a nice hunt.


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry I didn't refresh my screen. to many weekend warriors now days just never know!
Next time I won;t so eager to get on here and Post!!! LOL
Travis


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

No prob man.... just wanted it clear I was on the up and up
next time I wont be as sneaky about where I was, MAYBE :wink:


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol. . . I'm laughing my hind parts off after reading through that string.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey anything I can do to help liven up a day :lol:


----------

